# Cold air intake vs gas mileage



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well mine sure didn't increase my mpg!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...quick summary:

• *HOT* air = good for *MPG*, but not for *HP*.

• *COLD* air = good for *HP*, but not for *MPG**.*


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I did notice a few MPG increase with my K&N intake. I don't have exact numbers though. And the throttle response is quite a bit better too.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

A cold air intake will increase your MPG assuming you aren't driving like a moron. I can't speak for the MPG increase on the Cruze, but when I put a CAI on my Camaro i saw ~2 MPG increase, as well as improved top end power and throttle response. Sounds pretty cool as well.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

You'll probably lose MPG cause you'll want to get on it to hear the intake / turbo.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Our Cruze actually got fewer MPG after installing the Injen CAI. My wife drives it like a baby most of the time, so it's not a "it's the way you drive it" issue. That hasn't changed.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold air is more dense......requiring MORE fuel to maintain the proper mixture.....this is better for HP, not for MPG. The warmer air is, the less dense, requiring LESS fuel to preserve mixture= less HP, but more MPG.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

BJ Cruze2012 said:


> *Cold* air is more dense......requiring MORE fuel to maintain the proper mixture:
> 
> ...this is better for *HP*, not for *MPG*.
> 
> ...


...hm-m-m-m, I think I've read that *before *(ha,ha).


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I'm confused, evereything I've read on this forum prior to this thread says CAI gives slightly increased hp and improved mpg.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

I see an average 2 MPG with my K&N on the 2011 Cruze... (1.4L turbo)

If you get it, and want to hear the "sound" it will loose you MPG, but apples to apples on driving habbits (commuting) will increase your MPG.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

If you don't want to spend money for a CAI you can get a drop-in type cotton filter and to get more 'sound' from the engine simply remove the intake resonator located behind the passenger wheel liner. You now have a cold air intake that rivals a aftermarket unit. Of course, it doesn't look good sitting in the engine bay like an Ingen or K&N because you can't see it at all!


----------

